# Coconut Oil



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

Just a quicky. Does coconut oil go rancid like olive oil?

I was thinking of using it on a fruit bowl as a food-safe finish.

TIA ... Mark.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Jul 2016)

Having smelled a gone off (probably rancid) coconut I would say yes.


----------



## woodpig (25 Jul 2016)

According to this article it's very good provided you use refractionated oil.

https://www.cuttingboard.com/blog/what- ... ing-board/
_
"This leaves an almost pure oil that will NOT go rancid, is shelf stable and is superior to most other oils for treating not just cutting boards, but your kitchen utensilsr, salad bowls, countertops... you get the idea."_


----------



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

Blimey, that's a handy website, good find.


----------



## ED65 (25 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":3bi79dzy said:


> Does coconut oil go rancid like olive oil?


All natural oils can go rancid, but coconut oil is very resistant to oxidative rancidification because it's highly saturated.

As a result some people consider it one of the best natural oils to put onto wood. But long before coconut oil came on the scene other vegetable oils were used for the same sort of thing and most didn't give problems, and none of them are high in saturated fat. 



NazNomad":3bi79dzy said:


> Blimey, that's a handy website, good find.


A friend of mine warned me about that site a year or two ago after he became aware of it and from reading just a few entries I could see where he was coming from so I have to pay it forward: read with caution! It's full of rubbish statements dressed up as facts.

What's sold as Salad Bowl Finish tells us a lot about what's actually considered a food-safe finish in the real world and the best selling one in the US is merely heavily diluted varnish.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Jul 2016)

I just plain mineral oil on anything used for food. I don't buy the expensive stuff in small bottles, I buy Horse Laxative, it's food grade, obviously and very cheap, good pure mineral oil.


----------



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

Great idea ... Plus, I can really see the comedy value of putting horse laxative on a 'for humans' item :-D


----------



## Rorschach (25 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":25ebyq1y said:


> Great idea ... Plus, I can really see the comedy value of putting horse laxative on a 'for humans' item :-D



It always raises an eyebrow when family ask me to oil a chopping board or something :lol:


----------



## woodpig (25 Jul 2016)

If you have a branch nearby this is another source for mineral oil:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00046786/


----------



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

I love that it's called SKYDD :-D

I found a litre for £8.99 on Amazon, my nearest Ikea is 100 miles away. :-(


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jul 2016)

That's a pretty good price. Just make sure it is food grade rather than cosmetic grade, they are not quite the same.

Oh and also try looking for liquid paraffin, sometimes that is cheaper and it's the same thing. Looking back I think that's what it says on my bottle of horse laxative.


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

The Amazon one is pharmaceutical grade ... https://www.amazon.co.uk/LITRE-WHITE-MI ... B0144Z5ZLA


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":1l978vrq said:


> I love that it's called SKYDD :-D



It may be code for what happens to your pants if you drink it!? :lol:


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":5hqugmgk said:


> The Amazon one is pharmaceutical grade ... https://www.amazon.co.uk/LITRE-WHITE-MI ... B0144Z5ZLA



It also says not for consumption and do not ingest in the description. Pharmaceutical is not the same as food grade


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

Cobblers, I hadn't read down that far, it DOES say use for butcher's blocks though ... Does it say it's ok to eat your horse laxatives? :-D

I'm wondering if a petroleum by-product really is the way to go, medically AND morally.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jul 2016)

It wouldn't wash if the product was sold commercially, but I wonder if the main difference between pharmaceutical and for human consumption is little more than another expensive layer of testing and certifying?


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2016)

Rorschach":3fbdxypo said:


> Pharmaceutical is not the same as food grade



Indeed, Pharmaceutical grade is more pure than food grade it seems:

http://www.ehow.com/info_12044319_diffe ... l-oil.html

I've read lots of food processing machinery is lubricated with mineral oil so I guess many of us consume tiny amounts if you ever eat things like frozen chips etc. :wink:


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jul 2016)

A lot of these "pharmaceutical" grade oils are marketed to masseurs, smelly oil people etc, as such they sometimes have additives in them for scent or to make them go further.
Someone notes in the comments of this one that the oil has a smell to it, my own oil smells of nothing that I can tell. 

I know for certain that something designed for food use or as a laxative is going to be safe to ingest, horses are worth a lot more people! lol


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2016)

According to the information in the link If it has additives then it's not pharmaceutical grade. :wink:


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

Rorschach":plmkixg8 said:


> ...horses are worth a lot more then people! lol




... and they generally taste much better too. :wink:


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

woodpig":24hb0l0x said:


> I've read lots of food processing machinery is lubricated with mineral oil so I guess many of us consume tiny amounts if you ever eat things like frozen chips etc. :wink:



Same thinking as me. Using it on a butcher's block or a fruit bowl isn't the same as necking the whole bottle.


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

I'm so confused now, I think I'll just start a sharpening thread.


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":1vmvb2bq said:


> I'm so confused now, I think I'll just start a sharpening thread.



Don't do that or you'll end up in the naughty corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

